# Moorings in Palm Beach, FL



## JSailer (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello,
Does anyone know where I could keep my boat moored in the Palm Beach area for about two weeks?
Making a trip to the Keys at the end of the month but have to break it up so I plan on leaving the boat South of the Lake Worth Inlet for two weeks and drive back there when ready for the next leg.
Thanks.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Lots of boats anchored in Lake Worth, just south of the inlet.


----------



## JSailer (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you know if there is any close place to come ashore with the dinghy there?
How about a bit further South, toward Southern Blvd bridge?


----------



## mikeedmo (May 26, 2005)

The Palm Beach Sailing Club is on the west side of the mooring area you're talking about (south of Peanut Island). They're most welcoming.


----------

